# Looking for vax friendly pediatricians in MA?



## candiceharwood (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey everyone! We recently moved to Mass, and are looking for a new pediatrician. We’re right on the border of southern NH, so I’m happy to go to either state. We have a PPO through blue cross for insurance. Happy to consider naturopathic physicians, but I’d really like someone who could take our insurance. Everyone I’ve tried calling off of lists posted online seems to have moved. 

We need one ASAP, so any recommendations are appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

